# Some words to think about



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I heard this phrase on the tv and was thinking about it and IBS.What do you think, I know this applies to me and my IBS and was wondering what others thought." Negative expectations"


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Eric,Yes, that would definitely describe my son. Always expecting the worse. Even when he's had a good time he'll only admit to it being "alright". I have to force him to really think about whether he's had a good time and actually say "I had fun". It takes a lot of conscious work to turn that thinking around.Quick update: He's still running x-country, not setting the world on fire, but improving his time every race. The other day he actually forgot to take his bentyl (which I interpret to mean he was feeling well and not worrying about IBS). Last time I checked on his symptoms, he did say he wasn't having pain everyday anymore. He's still working on Toward Inner Peace. However, he's having trouble sleeping, so I ordered the insomnia CD from the company affiliated with Mike.JackieEdited to add: BTW I tried to check on my order, but the contact page doesn't work. Is that maintained by your company?


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Oh yes, it is because the fear of reliving an unpleasant experience. Bf and I were talking about this over the weekend. It takes a lot to change those expectations but I believe they can be overcome.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

Uh huh........ our perception of things naturally colors the outcomes. I've always said that our perspective can make or break us and yours is a very classic and viable example.One of the best remedies for offsetting those "negative expectations" is attempting to get out of ourselves by distracting ourselves with work, play, socialization, exercise, hypnotherapy... etc. You know.... telling jokes... laughing with friends.... When the above do not work.... it might be time for a behavioral health evalution.... Eric... I can only say this now because I am medicated (and plan to stay that way  When we learn to look at the glass of water as half full instead of half empty.... it gives us a sense of hope. And one cloud does not create a storm. When I was "sick"... I was also constantly looking for a new "high" to help me to feel better because my brain/body chemistry was in such a disasterous and pathetic state. Not a good place to be.Thank you for allowing me to resume here. This time around, you won't be disappointed...  What happened here between us was not your fault. It was totally mine.... I admit it freely and accept total responsibility for my actions. My intentions were good... it was just those darned receptors of mine... they were loaded with Cortisol and without medication, intense CBT and deep hypnotherapy in a private one-on-one setting, I could not have found my way out of the woods...... and that glass would look pretty empty still.When we take that first step towards admitting that we may have a problem..... it is also the first step towards healing..... and seeing that glass of water as half full.You're a good man and you do a good job of moderating this board. I hope I can help you now instead of hurting.By the way.... Happy Birthday (belated).I just turned 50..... and my hubby dressed up as a woman in a mini skirt and came to my office to taunt me (Enter Myrtle Fluckinheimer). Trust me...it is one birthday celebration that neither I, nor my boss, nor my co-workers will ever forget (he wore my red, velvet thong under his skirt over his biker shorts).Negative expectations? Not any more. I did what I needed to do.Good thread. Warmly, Evie


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Good phrase Eric. It not only applies to IBS (although not as bad as it once was) but also to other aspects inb my life. My boss told me this afternoon I have to attend a client meeting with him which is in their office - my first thoughts were - yikes! how can i get thru that! So i am trying to be positive about it and not expect the worse.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Negative Expectations for me is the reality of knowing where danger lives and making it a point not to visit.Especially In the dark.I know for one, that there have been many a negative expectation that has taught me to be wise.Like last night I was in the ER and I was told that the drug of choice for the night would be Dilauded for my ever increasing left side shoulder chest jaw and ear pain.I told the doctor no.I don't want Dilauded.I am allergic to Morphine and since Dilauded is very close to morphine then I will probably be allergic to that too and I don't want to go there because when I walked into the ER my pulse was already at 115 and I just don't need the stress of a bad medicine reaction.However, I was told that I had a condition rather like "negative expections" and that I had just developed a bad attitude.So I tell the doctor not to give me the dilauded that I'll just take the phrenegrin at this point because it would at least bring some sort of attention to my growing and troublesome problems.So, here comes the nurse and I say that's not Dilauded is it? and the nurse says, not, it's Phenegran. so she delivers the load and poof as soon as it hits the system I mmediately know that i've been had.So I say...That's not phenegran! And the nurse says yes, it is phenegran.And in reality the nurse was not lying...it was phenegran....but she for got to add that they added that Dilauded just the same.So the night grows from one of those little precautionary trips to the ER because the body feels a bit worrisome...negative expectations?And everything then collides with some strange horror story with a crazed woman doctor who has a God complex...my family says she's just crazed with power.Any way, to make a long pukey story short,I wound up leaving that hospital and going to another hospital, still in my hospital gown with a big sweater to cover my butt...lovely aint it?And I was taken into the ER with no trouble and I was quickly treated for an allergic reaction to Dilauded.I was given Demerol and Phenegran and a large dose of Prednisone and Benedryl.Today I was supposed to go back to the hospital to have my cathater removed...oh yes, for got to mention that during the whole trip my bladder/urnine function did it's thing and shut down on me so my ol buddy the cathater had be employed for my healing.And I wind up spending the day there as the day doctor wanted to run some more tests and he decided that I could benefit from another dose of phenegran and Demerol if I wanted and though I turned down the demerol because I didn't eally think I needed it, I took him up on his offer forthe phenegran and signed up for a day of treatment for dehydration from all that wretching.So there about most the way through my second fluid bag I all of a sudden felt up to the task of being brave enough to take the catheter out and see what nature might do.(Are we sure there isn't an Irritable BLADDER Syndrome? mine bladder goes on strike so much more often than my gut..and that's just sad because my gut can be one cantankerous wench)Any way, I did good and I told the doctor I wanted to go home and he wasn't sure because it had been a rough night...but then I told him that I was holding down real water and, well, I had been secrtely munching on gummie bears and so after that revelation we got to be checked out.So, for many many things in life, negative expections can and most certainly DO put a dark and dank damper on the spirits and ones higher elevated creative thinking .........there are times, just a few times, that nagitiveexpectations can be the better thought if only we would stop talking ourselves out of running far away...very faraway .......from the crazed and frothing woman dog of medical torture before the entertainment of the evening begins.Restrospect.....what a dang good fine tool of learning.Kamie


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

Kamie, Fill me in on what is going on with you there? Why did you go to the ER in the first place? What happened?I find it very hard to believe that an emergency room staff would have given you a medication that you did not want. If a known medication allergy is reported and documented, it wouldn't make sense for them to give the medication to you anyway. If they did, it would follow that you perhaps have grounds for a law suit.Since you went to two emergency rooms, you might be up against a brick wall when it comes to collecting insurance benefits for all of that as well.To answer your question about "irritable bladder syndrome"... yes, there IS such a thing. I have it. Along with the IBS, it is part of a complex autoimmune system disorder with which I have been diagnosed. It is also sometimes referred to as "spastic bladder". Helpful agents are cranberry juice, lots of fluid, acidophillus and avoiding known bladder irritants such as coffee, tea... etc. There are certain Kegel exercises that can also strengthen bladder control. Your gyn can give you some guidelines in that area.Talk to me, Kamie... what is going on here?Warm but confused, Evie


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Negative expectations sounds self defeating but I don't believe people set out to self defeat themselves. There are reasons I believe that we might have these negative expectations.I was taught by the best! My mom was a worrier..be careful, be careful, be careful...always pointing out the dangers of the world. I know the intentions where from her heart and I know mine are when I teach my daughter to be safe in a sometimes unsafe unpredictable world. I think this brings out a very good point about our thought process and the effect it has on us a person. I have to make a point to think positive thoughts when I feel a situation could potentially be an unsafe one for my loved ones...I am talking on the life issues. I am confident in what I do, in my work, in my myself overall, but I tend to have this nagging little voice at times that points out the negative things that could go wrong. For me it is always about loss...losing someone I love.You want to protect the people you love but you cannot always think of the worst things that can happen because the likliehood that all those things will happen are slim. In the meantime you have wasted negative energy on negative thoughts.I try to think of all the positive things when I find myself thinking negative outcomes for a situation but it is not always an easy thing to do.An example for me is letting my daughter go to Europe with her choir this fall. I find myself worrying more about something negative happening to her instead of the wonderful experience it will be for her. This is the what I struggle with!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jackie, that is really good to hear for your son.







Also yes my company does run the sites and I checked on the form and it was working. So you can fill that out or email Mike or myself and the message will get through so you know.Rita I really liked how you phrased your post, actually everyone posts here.You brought up a good point with how they effect others even when young and I believe this is exactly the learned behavior the research doctors talk about and the effects on a person and the ones around them. So its good to be carefuul and aware of those around you.Okay another phrase.Positive vibrations.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

POSITIVE VIBRATIONS? Now that sounds way cool.I thought perhaps the blurb that I wrote for the program for our dance concert (which is to be presented tomorrow) might be appropriate to post here:"Our perspective colors every aspect of our lives. Imagine for a moment if you could view things from the perspective of a cat. What you would discover might rub off onto your life, just as the fresh catnip does on an old, cantankerous woman who is in need of a bit of fresh perspective."I'm the cantankerous old lady..... my perspective needed a tune-up...... I saw life for what it was and what it could be.... and now I can move ahead.... mostly because I use "catnip".... And also because I've stopped beating myself up for so many things.I even hurt Feisty (Karen).... my good friend from Green Bay who is a regular on this board .... Hopefully we can mend the hole that I tore in our friendship.It's not easy to admit that you've been wrong. It's not easy to forgive those who have hurt you either. True, I wasn't playing with a totally functional "deck".... but medication has bridged that gap.However....... with "POSITIVE VIBRATIONS".... there isn't anything that can't be accomplished.Speaking of good vibrations, tomorrow is a special day for me. I will be presenting my very first SOLO solo modern dance presentation at ChaliceStream in Ladymith, Wisconsin. I've choreographed for group pieces before.... but have never done one all by myself... that is, until now. That's a pretty hefty accomplishment for someone with a horrific anxiety disorder. My dance instructors and friends believe in me....I've even gotten mad at them... but somehow they were able to look through the cras exterior and see into the heart of an armor-plated marshmallow....  Just today after the final critiquing of my new piece, they requisitioned me to perform at all 3 of the Christmas Concerts in December. I have to take a day off of work to make all of them, but I agreed. It's in my blood.... I've never had real confidence before. Today I am working to build a strong foundation of real confidence. I could not have done it, however, without the following: medication, CBT, hypnotherapy, biofeedback therapy, a wonderful therapist, friends who support and believe in me, and the grace of God.POSITIVE VIBRATIONS? You bet! Love, Evie


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

post:Since you went to two emergency rooms, you might be up against a brick wall when it comes to collecting insurance benefits for all of that as well.________________________________________Well actually I'm not even thinking about a law suit because basically I don't feel good and I'm just too tired to think about a fight.However, I have no complaint at all with the second ER because the treatment I got there was the treatment I got to conteract the negative effects of the Dilauded reaction.Even with all that medicine help in the wee hours of the morning I was still pukey by the AM andthe little bit of fluid I had left in my body was coming out pink and we didn't think that looked too good. So when I went back to the good ER they agreed that pink puke was not too good and they got me a bed asap and started me on replenishing my fluids with a bit more phenegran to handle the rest of my nausea.So the second hospital did good and I felt comforted my their care.When I arrived there in the middle of the rainy night in my "other" hospital clothing from the other hospital every one was very kind.post question:I find it very hard to believe that an emergency room staff would have given you a medication that you did not want. If a known medication allergy is reported and documented, it wouldn't make sense for them to give the medication to you anyway________________________________________Well technically, having a specific allergy or reaction to Dilauded was not listed on my chart.I had no expereince with Dilauded as a drug.I knw that I did not do well on morphine from other medical expereinces, such as the Morphine drip after my hysterectomy which led to a very bad night that no newly hysterectomized woman needs when she has a gazillin stitches holding her insides together.So I had written on my chart that I am allergic to Codine, Morphine, Iodine and Soy.I didn't have a reference to Dialuded...again, because I never get Dialuded.So when I was seen by the doctor and I was in painThe doctor asked if this apin thing had happened befor and I said yes. I had been to the emergency room just in September with similar pain. So the doctor asks what was done for me and I told her that I was put on an I.V of Demerol and Phenegran.She asked if I had been to the ER befor that time and if I had been treated with Demerol and Phenegran and I said yes, I was bacck at the ER in late April when I had to have emergency surgery for a bowel impaction.I then tell the docotr that I can't take a lot of narcotics because I have a very bad reaction and that the only big med that works with me without getting pukey sick is Demerol andeven that has to be given with phenegran.So the doctor proceeds to inform me that she does not use demerol in the ER because it is a horrid drug and does many bad things.She told me that she used Dilauded and I told her that I didn't want Dilauded and well, you read the rest further up.So her rational was that I had no way of knowing if I was allergic to Dilauded or not since I had never had Dilauded and that she would give me phenegran to control my nausea. Well, since I had just heard such a similar speech in the hospital regarding pain meds for my hysterectomy I had a negative expectation that maybe the Dilauded was a bad idea.But since I was in pain and the pain was escalating and because I had to wait in the ER for more than 3 hours when my pulse was 115, by the time we (my mom was with me) finally got to see the docotr I was in rather bad shape.While I was sitting there waiting and waiting, my shoulder spasm got real bad and I started shaking.My mom says she was paying attention to other things due to boredom and she didn't see me shaking. Then this little kid get my moms attention and the kid moves her eyes to my direction and my mom says she freaked out because I was shaking so hard and my face was all swollen and my jaw had somehow been pushed over to the side aand I looked deformed.So my mom freaks out and she goes and gets the ER people and they give her 10 excuses as to why they can't see me now and then someone finally looks over and then the medical people freak out and so they run over with the wheel chair and I can't get up so they try to lift me and my whole leftside is frozed and they get all mad at me and keep saysing what's the matter with you and who knows what I said because by that time I wasn't real creal and I finally get to a bed and by that time I was shaking all over and they got mad at meand told me to stop shaking and I told them I couldn't because I was in a lot of pain and so the doctor arrives and tells me I am not being cooperative and that they couldn't help me unless I stopped shaking so they to see what was wrong. So I told the docotr I'm in pain I need help and she says when you cooperate and get into a gown we will help you so I know, that my pain gets bad so I decided that the only way to cut through that kind of pain, because it was then becoming hard for me to breathe, was that I needed to get my natural endorphins going for sme help since the ER staff would not help me unless I behaved my self and stopped alll that shaking. So my mom says to me use what you know to over come the pain so I say to my seflf, okay fine...and I proceed to bang my hand trepeatedly on the metal side of the bed. So the ER staff asks what I am doing and I manage to get it our of my sideways stuck mouth that I'm trying to get my endorphins to kick in to comply with their wishes. So they say OK and they leave and tell my mom to call them when I get a hold of myself.so finally with all that hand banging I finally got a good endorphin release but I was probably just a shy bit away from breaking my hand because my whole had was black and purpleSo, when the endorphins kicked in I was able to stop shaking but my left side was still stiff and I couldn't move too well so the ER staff still has to go out of their way to take my clothes off so the ER doctor could come in and do her damage.So she does the Dilauded thing and continually telling me that Dilauded is not morphine.But Dilauded is a kin to morphineDilauded is:RemedyFind.com [Dilauded etc. (Hydromorphone hydrochloride)] So technically, the Doctor did not give me a specific med that Ilisted as a known allergin.She did not give me morphine.She gave me hydromorphone.So then I spent the rest of the torture time puking every time I moved my head and even sometimes when I moved my eyes.So then she decided that I needed an x ray of my jaw because it was swollen and out of place an I kept telling her it hurt.So the ER people keep coming in and asking me if I got hit and I mumble out no it's the spasm and they send the people in one by one and keep asking the same question so then I'm getting irritalbe and being a little mean so they cart me off to the x-ray place and the x ray guy is appalled and he takes me back to the ER rooms and tells them that he can't do anything with me because I was too sick and so the Devil woman tells him to do something else and so there we go again down to exray and by this time I'm crying and I don't feel well and the x ray guy feels really bad for me so he goes extra slow and he feels my head and neck and I'm all clammy so he brings me wet cloths and then we have to stop every few minutes for me to puke but we do get the x rays done and then I go back to the room.So after the evil woman looks over my xrays she says, nothing is wrong with your jaw it is not broken so my mom says we know her job is not broken it's hurting from the spasm. And the doctor says she is not having spasms.So I had also carted this little test along with me that was done back in september that showed that there had been a cardiac event at the time I was in the ER in September.but since my doctor did not follow up on the visit, that she sent me to the ER for, the report had fallen through the cracks until my husband and I had made the decision to change doctors because we did not feel that our needs were being tended.So the evil ER doctor looks at the reports that said there had been a test run called Troponin Iand that the numbers that returned were small but still significant ( the report actually read extensive enough) to conform with medical criteria for an accute myocardial infarction (AMI)So the ER doctor looks at the test and there is a reference range that begins with 0.00 and she points to the 0.00 and she says it says here that your numbers are 0 that means there is nothing wrong with you. So my mom askes her what about those other numbers and what about what this paper says and the evil doctor gets stubborn and points to the 0 and insists that there is notheing wrong with me but a bad attitude and mental problems.So I'm still literally puking my guts out and the doctor is getting madder and madder with me because now I'm upset and I'm angry and I'm demanding to know what they really put in my shot and they fess up and say we gave you Dilauded and phenegrin and I start yelling at the doctor and tell her that I am having an allergic reaction to the meds she gave me and she need to get me an antidote or do something because I am having an allergic reaction and it's getting hard to breathe and my pain is getting bad despite the Dilauded for pain.So she asks me if I want more pain medicine and I say no, I want you to do something about this reaction and she says you are not having an allergic reaction to which I tell her to look at my puke and tell what that might be all about and then she offers me another shot of phenegran and then I refuse the phenegran because I tell her I don't want her handling my case because I don't trust her and she says, there is not other doctor available. I am the only one here and if you do not take the phenegran then I'm going to discharge you saying that you refuse treatment.So I still won't take the shot and she discharges me and I can't get out og bed and I need help and she brings this whole crew of nurses in and they all tell me to quit acting out and when they try to put me in the wheel chair I start to slip out and they grab me and tell me...Don't you go throwing yourself on the floor and stop acting out.so by that time my husband arrives and off we go to the other hospital where I get good compassion and good treatment and good meds to help me work through the poison. So now, I am on Steroids for 4 days and benedryl and phenegran either in suppository or pill. They gave me both so I could have a choice depending on how I feel.So I think that's it. But you know, I may have forgotten a few things, but pretty much that's what happened.So my whole family is now totally freaked out and so this weekend everyone is just sleeping alot.My mom says she will call the hospital on monday and discuss the matter with the administration.Which is fine by me because I'm tired and dealing with the whole thing just gives me that oh so nasty negative thinking. so I am just venting to family memebrs and friends and here on the board and I'm working out my angst while nice people listen.Thanks for asking. I hesitated to answer here since this is not current with the direction of the post that has now moved on to more positive things.So here's my positive thought to go with the direction of this thread......when I first moved to this new city I was faced with the task for finding all new medical care for me and my husband.I felt very strongly drawn to the Hospital unit that I finally went to for help with my bad medication reaction.So because I kept trying to accomodate others in my life, I chose other facillities and other doctors not associated with the hospital that I at first had a stong feeing about.So, since August both my husband and I have been going through hospital hell and it's been one insane mishap after another and with each event the results get more and more appalling untilI finally wind up many events later at the same place I had first thoughts about.So, in retrospect, I suppose I could have ssaved me and my husband a whole lot of grief I I had only followed my first intuition and started with our medical care in the right place for our personal vibration.So the positive vibration I leave you with after this long and tiring story is that it may have been a big stinkey detour but in the end I have now arrived at the right place for this next part of our healing.Wish me luck.I start with 2 new doctors soon and I will be looking for a new Primary and now a cardiologist.Bye the way, one last note regarding that test.The nice day doctor looked at the test. He said that the numbers for the Troponin I test were small.He said that it would indicate a small cardiac event or it could have been a lab mistake. So he decided to run his own Troponin test and the results came back negative.So his thought was to get a follow up with a cardiac doctor because with Troponin tests much depends on the timing of the test after the onset of the first symptoms where there is a time when these markers will show and simply, there had been a bit too much time to really know.Oh on those Kegals, I think that might be a problem all in it self.I have great internal muscle control. I use internal exercises to work with the channeling of the energy I worked with in my practice.If anything we might have a problem with a bit much of a good thing(LOL)Oh well, it happens.Breathe in Breathe out, all is serene blue space.Positive vibrations. Yea.Kamie


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

Hi Kamie,Sounds like you've been having a really rough time and I am sorry to hear about it all. Hope you are doing a little better today.I know what it is to have a systemic allergic reaction. They didn't stop with Benedryl when it happened.... they pumped me full of Epinephrine.It sounds as if the ER staff may have been a bit, shall we say.... remiss in attending to all of your needs. However, emergency rooms can be mind-bogglingly busy... and they probably could not address each and every individual concern of yours. Their job is to basically treat and sustain life.. and given the pressure they often have to work under, from what you've told me, I would guess that they did the best that they could at the time.I don't really know very much about you, Kamie, but I do wonder if you have ever been evaluated for anxiety/depression or related health challenges? It almost sounds as if you may be having some difficulties along those lines. Been there, done that... and I can tell you that it has a monumental on life. I care about you and so I hope that you might seek some assist with some of your issues.Take care of yourself, my Dear, Hugs, Evie


----------



## hunter3000 (Apr 30, 2002)

hi kamie, i know exactly how u feel about the e.r.,i had a few horror stories from there myself,im sick of being treated like a hypocondriac or someone that just there to get a "fix" of strong drugs.one visit i had,i walked in and they took my temp,blood presure,etc,then sent me to sit in the waiting room,while i was bent over in severe pain,to the point of almost hyperventilating,i sat there for a hour watching people with stuffy noses come and go,until a doc walked by and wondered"have u seen the nurse yet?",i said yes,but runny noses are aparently more of a emergency.then they decided to take me in,2 hours later the er doc comes im my room,then the usual,blood test,urine test,xray,a hour later,pain meds,then as usual,everything comes back negative,then another 3 hour wait,then he comes back and says theres nothing he can do,so another shot of morphine,then get this,im there all alone,my g/f is home without a car,and 10 minutes after my large dose of morphine they say,your discharged,go home,knowing the whole time im there alone without a drive,so,very drugged up and not knowing any better from the large dose,i hit the highway,after about 3 miles i realize this is very bad,im in big trouble,im driving like ive drank a gallon of jack daniels,the road is one big blurr,and the new stress and the morphine are a bad mix,so i drive about 5 miles,stop to puke,sit a while and try to regain myself,so my 30 minute drive turns into a 2 hour drive,my g/f talks to me on the cell phone trying to keep me awake,while she tries not to have a nervous breakdown,i do make it home and pass out in the driveway,she has to get me inside,she called the hospital and they say they will be investigating it and call her back,its been 2 months and nothing heard.anyways 2 weeks after my ordeal,my g/f goes in with kidney stones,after they call work i go up to the er,meeting her at the door,believe it or not,they was sending her home,TO DRIVE!!!,full of demoral and dilaudid,unbelievable,so its been 2 months since my last visit,i had enough pain to send me there at least 5 times but wont go,the only way i go back, is if a family member is there,or im in a body bag,this is just one bad encounter,ive had way to many,guess suffering till whatever it is get serious enough to end up being picked up by paramedics or it just goes away will have to do. so i hope your er trips get alot better than mine kamie,good luck


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Darren, Thank you for your understanding and great kindness. your words express exactly where I am today.Darren's post:so its been 2 months since my last visit,i had enough pain to send me there at least 5 times but wont go,the only way i go back, is if a family member is there,or im in a body bag,this is just one bad encounter,ive had way to many,guess suffering till whatever it is get serious enough to end up being picked up by paramedics or it just goes away will have to do___________________________________________Well Darren, I'm there. I even had my mom with me and then my husband and my brother arrived and still it was a horrible nightmare.I'm tired.Tired of all the medical hoops to jump through and so tired of terrible medical care that basically comes down to the luck of the draw as to who you get in any given situation.But, like my husband said, we will now only go to the hospital who treated me for my bad medication reaction because they at least now have it on file that I am allergic to both Morphine and Dilauded. Because at least there is now somewhere that has the data on file where we can finally eliminate the disaster provoking problem.So much for progress.It's horrible that we are forced to go through these things just so the doctor can feel satisfied.It would seem that when a patient says, do not give me this big narcotic...I don't want it! That someone would listen. You'd think they actually might be glad that one is not able to take such a drug.Darren, I am so sorry that you too have such pain that you incounter such difficulty when in need of help.I don't know what the answer is, but we do have to keep trying to get better and find our health answers and find some way to win back the good parts of our lives that we once had.Even though it hurts and we are frustrated I believe that we owe it to ourselves and those we love to keep on looking for our answers.Some times the fight gets tough but then another day arrives and another wind to our breath arrives and then we can pick up and drag ourselves along once more.I know that last year when I was in so much pain that I needed to push, I was told I was having psychological problems.Six months later they go inside my body and find a big organic mess. My surgery ran 4 1/2 hours.So, in time, sometimes much too much time, I believe that we do find our answers, it's just horrible and hard and frustrating waiting and jumpong through the medical hoops in between.But because there are people who love us and need us, then we must get up once again and focus ahead with the goal of a better day in mind.Today I am feeling a bit better and after some long talks with my family we are going to approach this medical problem as a family unit.Obviously, I have some problems that are not being addressed.The day doctor at the ER who ordered my fluid bags suggested a cardiologist asap.We've been waiting for the Internal Med. Doctor to make a referal but obviously the Doctor we have is not the right doctor for our needs.So since my insurance will allow me to see a specialist with just the ER concerns I am going to begin the process tomorrow of finding some new medical care.My Dad died of Heart disease at 48. I'm now 47.My blood work always comes back with triclyceride problems and the way I eat and live and all the stuff I don't do, there is no reason that I should have bad tryglycerides.Last year when I was in the ER with similar pain (before my hysterectomy) the ER doctor sat down with me in the ER room and said quite frankly, that there was not a good reason for my pulse and HBP to be so high based on what he saw as me as an individual.He wanted to admit me that night because he said that things were being missed that needed tending.However, it was almost Christmas and the weekend had arrived and the ER doctor said that he would give me some meds and let me go home if I promised to see the gastrointerologist the day after Christmas as scheduled.So from there I've had 2 surgeries for some serious problems and still the whole medical mystery is still trying to be resolved.I think sometimes that we have so many things wrong that it is like peeling away the layers of an onion. We get one thing addressed and then when that's done, we proceed again to the next layer to tend to matter # 2 or 6 or how ever many layers are there.It's frustratingly progressive.I have an appointment with an endocrinologist at the end of November.There are a lot of genetics in my family which seem to warrent at least a consultation with that kind of specialist.We also found a blood report that showed abnormal Ketones in my blood that no one has spoken to me about.So I am going to make a list of all the unanswered questions regarding these blood tests and imaging tests that seem to be saying thingslittle by little.For example, back in April I read my surgery report from my emergency surgery and there was a note about an abnormal T wave. That may or may not mean anything from the little I have read about T waves. However, here we are 6 months down the road and I get back a test that shows that I have a small bit of cardiac muscle damage from the time back in September when I went to the ER with pain.So it would appear that my body is giving small signals.So the answer is to keep looking until I find the answer for my ups and downs with this pulse thing.My pulse has been a problem since my 2 surgeries in April.Like I told the day doctor at the ER, I used to be so controled with my hypertension that I could even scuba dive as long as I was good with my HBP meds.That's a long way from where I find my self a year later after 2 surgeries.Darren, I know how traumatizing and frustrating the whole medical trip can be.I ignored many of my guynecological symptoms for a long time simply because I was tired of dealing with the whole diagnostic process.But we just have to try one more time and one more time after that because pain and suffering are simply terrible options.I wish for you the best of care to arrive with gentlness and compassion and goodness.What a better world it might be if we each wished that every single day.Hugs and Hope,Kamie


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

oops computer problem


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

post read:It sounds as if the ER staff may have been a bit, shall we say.... remiss in attending to all of your needs. However, emergency rooms can be mind-bogglingly busy... and they probably could not address each and every individual concern of yours. Their job is to basically treat and sustain life.. and given the pressure they often have to work under, from what you've told me, I would guess that they did the best that they could at the time._________________________________________Actually Evie, my mother was with me at the ER andit is my mother's opinion as an eye witness that the ER was simply negligent rather than just a little too busy.My mother has had many a hospital visit.In all her years she has never seen anything as bad as we encountered the other night.It will be my mother who addresses this problem with the hospital administration tomorrow.My mother asked the day doctor at hospital #2 privately, what he thought about all the events we relayed.The day doctor told her that the treatment I got at the first hospital was simply wrong.He noted that we went to the first hospital when my pulse was already tachycardic.post regarding ER:Their job is to basically treat and sustain life.. _________________________________________The day doctor said that with a tachycardic pulse that I should have been given first priority or that room should have been made for me right away. He said that a 3 hour wait was simply too long for some one with left side pain, jaw pain and a tachycardic pulse.He noted that since my pulse was even higher than what we said it had been earlier at the 1st ER, that indeed we were dealing with a medical problem that is not being addressed. He also noted that with all the medication I was given between hospital 1 and hospital 2 that it was of some physical concern that my pulse was still over 100 when I said I wanted to go home.And yes, by my own request, I did go home while my pulse was still tachycardic at a lower number of 101. But I was tired and I just wanted to get out of the hospital and the doctor told me to keep an eye on my pulse and that if it started to go up again or if I felt pain, that I needed to come back to the ER.The day doctor suggested that we make a change of primary doctors and also find a cardiologist. He even gave us a name of an internal medicine doctor who he felt was a good doctor.We each have our own and very different reasons that place us in one medical catagory or another.Since my family has a lot of genetic disease going on, I am also seeing an endocrinologist in a few weeks. Yes, we have had some bad experiences but the good part is that we now know where NOT to go.So finally, with the events of these past couple of days, we are now hopefully on the right road to good doctor help.Kamie


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

I am sorry about the bad experience that you had in the ER. I work at a hospital, I have been in our emergency room on countless occasions, and there are times when through no fault of their own, they are so busy and so challenged that they can only do what they can do. And if their care did not meet your needs, then it certainly was reasonable to seek treatment from another hospital. I am not judging you, I just want for you to see things from the other perspective. I do not believe that they deliberately mistreated you. I certainly hope that your needs are addressed... and I wish you well.Love, Evie


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Well Evie, since you weren't there it is rather impossible for you to say what the situation was or wasn't.post:, I just want for you to see things from the other perspective. I do not believe that they deliberately mistreated you. __________________________________________It really does not matter what you or anyone else believes. I'm just unloading a bunch of frustration.Belief, Justification, ExplainationIt's all a moot point since you weren't there. So don't worry about it.You don't need for me to see perspective from what ever side you are standing on.What's THAT all about?It's my expereince. Not yours.My mother was there. My husband was there and my brother was there.That's all we need to know.Perspective is about as cheap and opinions.What good is it if you aren't standing in the right place for a full view?KamieP.S. Yep, you are darn tootin right, I'm miffed!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

I am sorry that you feel that way, Kamie. Take care,Evie


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

I also did not intend to offend you, Kamie.... it's just that sometimes when we try to look at things from different perspectives it can help to ease the pain that we are feeling because it enables us to see the whole picture instead just our own sometimes narrow perspective. I am equally guilty of going that, so I guess maybe I feel compelled to share what I've experienced with others. I am not doubting that you had a negative experience in the ER, I just know that it might help if you were to also try to understand where others are coming from.You appear to be a very sensitive soul in a great deal of pain. I don't wish to add to your pain.If you would prefer that I not respond to your posts, I can certainly refrain from doing so.Evie


----------



## hunter3000 (Apr 30, 2002)

well,i cant speak for kamie,but my nightmares at the E.R. arent one bad experiance,its several,and in more than one hospital,i find it hard to find a doc in the e.r. that doesnt have the"im god and your dirt attitude",im allways treated like im faking,or looking for drugs,its not that i think they are all evil,maybe its going,trip after trip to the e.r. and every trip seems to get worse than the previous one.not that it matters,last trip was my last. also,i think all of us here thats dealing with ibs and other gut troubles,should understand just how frustrating and the psychological impact this has on us over time,from what ive read on this bb,i see alot of people that think the docs just think their nuts, i know i can only be told so many times that theres nothing wrong with me,while my inside feel like there in a blender,until it gets to the point of hating to see another doctors face.anyways,that what i think of them now,maybe tomorrow ,if the pain is a bit better,i may not have such a negative out look on it. p.s. sometimes just typing a rant like this sorta helps to deal with this just a little bit,kinda nice to vent.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

Hi Darren... nice to meet you.I am not going to judge you or try to convince you that emergency rooms are perfect. They are not. What they are, are urgent care treatment facilities that exist to treat life-threatening or serious injuries or illnesses. I agree that it is very welcome and a very nice perk if/when ER staff are kind, caring and open-minded. In our ER, we put the patient first, we treat the whole person, and we respect their dignity. It is our hospital policy. I don't know where you are located or what the history is of the particular hospital(s) that you visited. I will also say that there have been times when I interpreted the care that I received as bad, when in fact, it was first class.... and it was just my perspective that was flawed. Over the years, medication, experienced with life and cognitive behavioral therapy have assisted me with that self faux pas. I can't deny either that sometimes ER staff are not caring, do not treat the whole patient and do not respect their patients. This is a tragedy. That trend IS changing however, and our hospital is one of few across the entire nation that has achieved a patient satisfaction standing of 95% positive... with our ER just last month running at 96% positive. It may be that I've got it good here and just don't realize it?So DO speak with the hospital administrations at these ER's where you have had so much "bad treatment". Most people are not innately evil.... particularly those engaged in health care. Yes, of course there are always a few bad apples, but by far the majority are respectable caregivers who are genuinely interested in your well being. Keep in mind that they are also human with their own set of issues. Think about how you feel when you are stressed, pressed for time, facing life & death situations on a daily basis, doing your job as best you can and probably even going over, above and beyond the call of duty during a difficult, busy and challenging time, but your patient is telling you that you are giving them bad care? How would you feel about that? That's why I say to look at things from their perspective.One of the best ways to ensure that you receive the best and highest possible quality of care is be certain that you COMMUNICATE directly, specifically and ACCURATELY with your medical care givers. The more background you can give them... the better the chance that they will be able to deliver appropriate care to you.I wish you both the very best as you seek to find relief of your symptoms and assist for your challenges.Warm Regards, Evie


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Hey Darren, I am sooooo there todayyour post.s. sometimes just typing a rant like this sorta helps to deal with this just a little bit,kinda nice to vent. _____________________________________Yeh it really is a big ol stinky drag to have people put themselves up on a pedestal and preachabout a whole lot of nuthin when it comes to ones physical distress or symptoms.Don't you just hate all those totally uninformed view points about what you don't have?Or what you can not possibly experience?Yes, having the space to let it all out certainly does help.I suppose it might be like the kind of good mental sorting work I used to do cleaning up the barn.The medical mahem is a difficult road to navigate.People simply should not have to run around in so much pain.Good doctors and good medical people are sometimes so very hard to find.I am going to keep pushing for better medical care.It's what I had to do last year while they were quibbling about a laproscope because the Gynecologist could not figure out an adhesion from a muscle.Really.One gynecologist I went to early on in my diagnosis for the surgery problem back in April, told me that I had a tight rectus abdominus and that I just had a muscle spasm.What a knot head.Thank goodness I didn't have him do my surgery.Who knows what he would have ended up taking out. Scarey ain't it?So, I have now fired the Internal medicine doctor and I have now fired the gastroenterologist.I think I might keep the gynecologist but I'll make that decision after seeing the reproductive endocrinologist.I added a new primary to my insurance and I have an appointment with the Cardiologist on friday.So hows that for a little Positive Vibration.OFF WITH THEIR HEADS!Hugs and HopeKamie


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

Eric..... don't panic ! (The "catnip" is working)


----------

